# Wholesalers for large quantities?



## generalee (Nov 23, 2014)

Are there any companies that wholesale meat?

Sometimes I do large quantities, and I don't like to pay retail at the grocery store...

I am not in the catering business, but sometimes sell a few things off the smoker.

Ideas or suggestions?

I'm in Atlanta, GA area if that matters...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2014)

Many restaurant suppliers, Sysco, US foods, have walk-in stores where they sell to regular customer's, folks like you that purchase " as needed ". They may have a small markup over true wholesale, it is still better than grocery stores. Also, find a Butcher that slaughters on sight or purchases whole beef and hogs and sells to area restaurants. They too will often accept you as a low volume caterer and sell at a wholesale price. They may require minimum weight to get the good price but again, still cheaper...JJ


----------



## themule69 (Nov 23, 2014)

Look in the phone book for meat wholesale. Some will require a tax ID and some won't

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bonzbbq (Nov 25, 2014)

Generalee, check sams club, I often buy butts and ribs by the case, their case price is always lower then a grocery store, restaurant depot too if you have one close, hope this helps. Bonz


----------



## generalee (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the ideas.  I'll be checking into all of them!


----------

